# Hair and nails



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi

does anyone know of any good hair salons that they could reccomend? Also what are the average prices for colour / cuts?
im also looking for a good manicure / pedicure and the price?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what part of the city? there are tons of good places but it all depends on where you are.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

im in dubai marina so i guess near there. i dont drive at the moment so ideally somewhere that a taxi can find, not that they can even find the easiest of places.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

becks said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone know of any good hair salons that they could reccomend? Also what are the average prices for colour / cuts?
> im also looking for a good manicure / pedicure and the price?


I have recently had a Salon called 'Sisters' highly recommended to me.
Its not in the Marina its the Village Mall in Jumeira 1. 
But apparently they are very popular so need to book well in advance.

:: Sisters Beauty Lounge ::


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Franck Provost in Marina Walk for your hair. They also offer other beauty treatments - they tamed my hair and my workmate additionally is a regular there! She does her nails there and they look nice enough!
The Cure in Media City (Building 10, same one as BBC World) is also good.

For your nails, try Sasha Salon in JBR. There is also a new nail salon that's just opened in JBR (if you don't mind the strong chemical smell!). It's right by Chow King (beach side - ground level) and I believe there is another one in Shams as well!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I think Lily Pond have a branch in JBR - they do nails, massages etc but not hair - I've been to the one in Old Town and it's lovely


----------



## foxy lady (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi , ive recently just been to SJB Hair Salon in Al Nasr Leisureland,after many disasterous experiences in Dubai, an english girl called sharon done my hair an expert in the field best cut adn colour ive had, done a fab job, also does Reiki whilst you wait so leave salon feeling great inside out. its definetly worth a visit if anyone is in need of good hairdresser 04 3354993


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

becks said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone know of any good hair salons that they could reccomend? Also what are the average prices for colour / cuts?
> im also looking for a good manicure / pedicure and the price?



Juan Salon, Indigo Towers, JLT.. One of the best value places and Juan is great at cutting. They also offer mani/pedis. Tel: 04 4389570

Hair Corridor, by Park & Shop on Al Wasl Road 04 394 5622


-


----------

